
The far right is losing its ability to speak freely online - tangled
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/28/daily-stormer-alt-right-cloudflare-breitbart
======
archontes
I believe in the sincerity and reason of those that believe that the
institutions of liberty are in danger.

Promoting the destruction of liberty should not be protected speech, just as
hate speech is not protected speech.

"[Their] freedom should be restricted only when the tolerant sincerely and
with reason believe that their own security and that of the institutions of
liberty are in danger." [1]

[1]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance)

